

Why the browser? - infocaptor
http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/default.asp?biz.5.840407.36

======
smoyer
I'm so tired of this discussion. Not when it's asked with sincerity but rather
when it's asked and then every answer that's contrary to the questioner's
preconceived notion is lambasted.

Of course, it can be any question, but if you want to actually learn something
(or understand my position) then the important skills are listening, followed
by perhaps integrating my experiences with your own. If you don't actually
want to learn something, please persist in your ignorance quietly OR teach me
something through your counter-point.

~~~
infocaptor
so true. Why can't people open their eyes and realize the living web around
them :)

------
daleharvey
I feel like I have travelled back to 1995

